# Water Based Poly



## WildBill (Feb 13, 2021)

Hello, I'm going to start taking on some more wood working projects, to include Kitchen Cabinets. I don't plan on using any Latex Paints, or doing any walls, ceilings. My goal is to coat with one of the following coatings, BIN as the Primer, Milesi as a mono component 1K, I might play around with the hardener to get the 2K? Renner, or General Finishes White Poly. Because these are smaller projects, off site, I looked at the Earlex 5500 and the Fuji Semi Pro Two Stage HVLP. Are these two HVLP sufficient in order to get the proper atomization and coverage? Any recommendations on Cap size for either the Fuji or Earlex? Thinning? Honestly, I'm kind of picky about my work so looking for suggestions or start points with any of the listed products? Thanks


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I personally can't answer this, but @Wildbill7145 might have to arm wrestle you for your profile name..


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I knew this day would come.


----------



## WildBill (Feb 13, 2021)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I knew this day would come.


Damn it, cannot be this many wild bills in the world! I should say, wild back in the day, not so much anymore. You out rank me, so, out of respect I'm going to go change my profile name, only if you give me some good advice on hoe to tackle these cabinets, just kidding.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

WildBill said:


> Damn it, cannot be this many wild bills in the world! I should say, wild back in the day, not so much anymore. You out rank me, so, out of respect I'm going to go change my profile name, only if you give me some good advice on hoe to tackle these cabinets, just kidding.


You want at least a 4 stage turbine for proper atomization. Fuji, Graco, Apollo.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

WildBill said:


> Damn it, cannot be this many wild bills in the world! I should say, wild back in the day, not so much anymore. You out rank me, so, out of respect I'm going to go change my profile name, only if you give me some good advice on hoe to tackle these cabinets, just kidding.


Our name is Legion and we are many. Sometimes we're Wildbill and sometimes we're Mildbill. Just the way it goes son.

You're more than welcome to keep it the way it is Bill. Sadly, the only product you mentioned I'm familiar with is BIN so I'm not actually able to give you any advice regarding your situation. Certainly someone on here will be able to though.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Our name is Legion and we are many. Sometimes we're Wildbill and sometimes we're Mildbill. Just the way it goes son.
> 
> You're more than welcome to keep it the way it is Bill. Sadly, the only product you mentioned I'm familiar with is BIN so I'm not actually able to give you any advice regarding your situation. Certainly someone on here will be able to though.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Sorry, but there can only be *one* Wildbill here, just saying.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, welcome to the group. 

It might be best to change your handle just to avoid confusion down the line. Besides, you _*really*_ don't want to end up being confused with the other WB we already have... trust me.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

WildBill said:


> Hello, I'm going to start taking on some more wood working projects, to include Kitchen Cabinets. I don't plan on using any Latex Paints, or doing any walls, ceilings. My goal is to coat with one of the following coatings, BIN as the Primer, Milesi as a mono component 1K, I might play around with the hardener to get the 2K? Renner, or General Finishes White Poly. Because these are smaller projects, off site, I looked at the Earlex 5500 and the Fuji Semi Pro Two Stage HVLP. Are these two HVLP sufficient in order to get the proper atomization and coverage? Any recommendations on Cap size for either the Fuji or Earlex? Thinning? Honestly, I'm kind of picky about my work so looking for suggestions or start points with any of the listed products? Thanks


Look into Target Coatings and any products they have which might fit in with your plan. I have used quite a few of their WB clears and every single one has been an outstanding product to work with.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

WildBill said:


> Damn it, cannot be this many wild bills in the world! I should say, wild back in the day, not so much anymore. You out rank me, so, out of respect I'm going to go change my profile name, only if you give me some good advice on hoe to tackle these cabinets, just kidding.


I think "Pete the Painter" might be available........


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

General finishes poly sprays easily and is formulated to do so right from the can. "usually"
Like mentioned earlier, you need at least a 4 stage for the others.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

It's official. Mods, you need to change his account name to MildBill.


----------



## WildBill (Feb 13, 2021)

Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Packard (May 2, 2018)

I have the Sprayfine 4-stage kit. It is just $100.00 more than the Fuji, and it has worked well for me. It included everything except the Ford cup and paint filters.









Sprayfine A401 4-Stage Turbine HVLP Spray System


Shop Turbine Products for top quality HVLP turbine paint sprayers, spray gun systems and supplied air respirator systems at GREAT prices!




www.turbineproducts.com


----------

